# New tool "Deulen Safety Fence"



## Deulen (Jun 12, 2010)

I've got a new safety device for the table saw hitting the market.

Virtually eliminates Table Saw and other power tool accidents!

Each year, more than 67,000 workers and do-it-yourselfers are injured by table saws, according to the Consumer Product Safety Commission , resulting in more than 33,000 emergency room visits and 4,000 amputations. At an average cost of $35,000 each, these accidents lead to more than $2.3 billion in societal costs annually including medical bills, lost wages, and pain and suffering.
the "Deulen Safety Fence"

• Safely makes small rips on the Table saw
• Attaches to any existing fence with two screws
• For use with: Table saw, Band saw, Jointer, Shaper, Router Table, Radial arm saw (in ripping position.
• Prevents kickback
• Weighs less than ten pounds
• Moves from one tool to another in one minute
• Hands never get close to the blade.






Thanks for looking, Dan Deulen


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

interesting. Is there a limit on how long a board can be ripped?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Dan, I don't EVEN know what or how the product works/attaches to anything in my shop. The vid is not really descriptive.
Maybe I'm just dense, but more info would certainly be helpful.
Bill


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I just re-read the description. This is not for general use, but for ripping small pieces, right?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

length of cut
seems to be determined
by where the 'push shoe' is
and the front of the saw blade


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

If this was needed to make these cuts and I don't know how much it costs but would rather have a second hand power feeder myself . On the other hand looks like a quite easy project for a home machine shop come woodworker to make even improved upon as the little plastic Perhaps perspex wheels look quite flimsy a good idea though. So long as my Deulen does not charge diamond encrusted prices it should be quite a good choice for people with a sense of safety conscience utmost in in their mind.I myself with my parkinson problems tend to be safety aware at all times.Alistair


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

That's interesting.

I cut small strips on a lintype saw/trimmer. I cut guitar
saddles and things like that on it. It has a length
limit on the clamp of about 6" I think. It can be set
for exceptionally narrow rips within that length
limitation though.


----------



## Deulen (Jun 12, 2010)

Guys, There will be a new video answering all of your questions but in the meantime I'll answer a few. The board length doesn't matter because the driver that pushes the wood turns up inside the fence and will come out via crank handle once the end of the board passes where the driver comes out. It can be used for cutting any project except sheet goods.


> I just re-read the description. This is not for general use, but for ripping small pieces, right?
> 
> - CharlesA





> length of cut
> seems to be determined
> by where the push shoe is
> and the front of the saw blade
> ...


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

What's the thickness limits? I.e. how thin can you go before you risk hitting the moving arm with the blade?


----------



## Deulen (Jun 12, 2010)

What you guys are looking at is the prototype, not the real deal. The finished product is heavy duty anodized extruded aluminum. I made it much beefier than the engineers at S.A.P.A recommended. My first 250 extrusions won't be done until early August so I have to wait do do photos or videos


----------



## Deulen (Jun 12, 2010)

I've cut 3/32" square so far with the prototype but won't test any further until I have the real deal because it will have so much tighter tolerances.


> What s the thickness limits? I.e. how thin can you go before you risk hitting the moving arm with the blade?
> 
> - jmartel


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

Daniel, that's way cool, innovative! I'd consider buying as long as it's USA made.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I like this "hands off" approach. No hands near the blade, no cuts possible!


----------



## Deulen (Jun 12, 2010)

I live in Vancouver WA USA. Deulen Tools world headquarters is in my backyard so Yeah it's made in America!


> Daniel, that s way cool, innovative! I d consider buying as long as it s USA made.
> 
> - freddy1962


----------



## Deulen (Jun 12, 2010)

I was looking at Sawstop. They make a very good saw but, that doesn't help me make small rips so I've been working on this for three years solid. Bob Hunter editor of "Wood" magazine asked me if I could figure out a way two years ago and here it is!


> I like this "hands off" approach. No hands near the blade, no cuts possible!
> 
> - oldnovice


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

i love this innovation. 
did i read right… it will be hand-cranked? not electrical motor driven? I could see a use for both versions.
i'll keep watch on this product.
I could see a more "stout" version of the shoe being more substantial to go beyond just small strips.


----------



## Deulen (Jun 12, 2010)

Guys, sorry for the confusion. I was sick for a week when the video was shot so we had to cut the narration. We're going to shoot another on Thursday so by Friday we'll have a more complete video that will answer some of your questions. Dan


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Could you estimate roughly how much it will cost per kit?


----------



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

My guess would be in the $250-$500 dollar range.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Dan, my hats off to you my friend!

Your product is a fine example of what mans innovations did to grow this great country !

I personally have no problems ripping small pieces, or any other ripping operations, no matter the size. All I'm saying is that my operation does not have a void that your product would serve, but I can certainly see where it could be very effective in some operations for many people.

I applaud your efforts and wish you great success !

JB


----------



## Deulen (Jun 12, 2010)

For pricing this is my first offering of $599.00 per kit on Indiegogo. I will soon sell directly on my website as soon as it's ready. I'm still researching a cheaper way but I'm a Made in America company. I can certainly lower that price by $100.00 if I give the business to China instead of hiring our disabled vets. I can make two versions, one made by our vets and one made by Chinese children what would you prefer? 
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/put-an-end-to-life-changing-table-saw-accidents/x/5066367


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

An interesting looking solution. I have to admit that when I first watched I thought "the thin piece is being trapped between the thicker piece and the fence, what about kickback?". Then I watched how the rollers hold everything down.


----------



## Deulen (Jun 12, 2010)

Tomorrow I'm shooting a full video (with the prototype) showing "How our Safety Fence works, in regards to transmission, limitations, workmanship, craftsmanship and material quality specifications.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

Dan, looks like an innovative and creative product! I would prefer a price of $499 over a price of $599. Where it's made is not so important to me as long as it is competitively bid.


----------



## steve_in_ohio (Dec 28, 2013)

I would prefer it to be made in the US, and giving our vets jobs is a plus also and I think it is worth the extra $100 for US made


----------



## Deulen (Jun 12, 2010)

Interesting, so far my poll shows that only 50% of Americans prefer to buy USA made.
More on my safety fence:
I designed this auxiliary fence that attaches to any shop fence with two screws that travels with existing fence as it slides to insure that when using a Table saw, Jointer, Band saw, Shaper, Router, etc. the operator's fingers will never get close to the blade or cutters. My auxiliary fence can be moved from one tools fence to another in around one minute. Power feeders have been available for many years (I have three) and love them but, are too big, heavy, and bulky to be versatile. When cutting small rips on i.e. a table saw 1/8" to 1" wide it's too big and cumbersome. Power feeders are almost always attached to one stationary piece of equipment and, never moved again. 
My fence design has a Stainless Steel 3/8" 4 start threaded acme rod inside an Aluminum extrusion with a hand crank stainless steel sprocket assembly that turns the rod forcing a small threaded nut with an appendage that pushes the material to be cut, past the blade or cutters, keeping your fingers free from being injured. On a table saw, once the wood moves into the blade it can kick the board back or lift it up with great force and speed endangering the operator or an approaching child from behind. My fence driver eliminates kick back while my adjustable spring loaded hold downs prevent the material from lifting up and flying back.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

It's worth to extra $100 to me if it's made in the USA especially if it puts veterans to work at a decent wage. However we all are all gonna need more details and better pictures so we can take a crack at building our own. What else would you expect of a bunch of poor craftsmen. I definitely want one either way.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

Cool invention! Will your new videos show installing it on different machines (router table, etc.), including the installation/removal process?

The hand-cranked version could have the option to use a drill to turn the crank.

I prefer buying USA-made products and will pay up to 2x or maybe even 3x as much for higher-quality domestic products, up to a certain limit. If you only save $100 per $800 unit then it's a no-brainer; keep production in the USA. If the foreign-made one costs $200 vs. $800 though, it's a tougher sell.

$800 ($600 introductory) could be a bit much vs. a jig for a lot of people. I think a DIY kit and a lower-end version would be great. Just include the hardware, and let people make the main body of the fence from whatever material they choose.

Maybe mass production would lower the cost significantly. Have you pitched this to any companies that make accessories, like MicroJig or Rockler, or do you want to keep more control over production?


----------



## Deulen (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm OK with you guys building your own. I have the rest of the world to make them for. I showed you how I make my Deulen Sharpeners on YouTube.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

I prefer to buy usa made and local and will pay more


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

My sense on "made in the USA." Some, but not most, will pay the premium for it to be made in the USA. On the other hand, if that is your calling card, the materials and craftsmanship must obviously show it and be first rate in every way.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Youtube doesn't work on my computer, so if you could post some photos, it would be most helpful.

As for made in USA, my '79 Caprice was made in USA. I hope it's *way* better than that!

-Paul


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Interesting and I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Deulen (Jun 12, 2010)

Absolutely, that's why I've spent three years making sure I got it right before making the die, that makes the extrusion, that I have to buy a minimum of 1 ton of Aluminum to make at a time. Of course there has been R&D, patents, etc. along the way.


> My sense on "made in the USA." Some, but not most, will pay the premium for it to be made in the USA. On the other hand, if that is your calling card, the materials and craftsmanship must obviously show it and be first rate in every way.
> 
> - CharlesA


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

I like the idea!
But, used on a "shaper"-spindle moulder, well, that is one very serious machine, I cant see how it could be applied there.
I can see the $600 aluminum extrusion flying across a shop though.


----------



## Deulen (Jun 12, 2010)

Here is an update on the Deulen Fence video. It's not complete yet but will help answer many of your questions. Remember, what you see in the video is still partially prototype. I'm still waiting on some key components to come in so I can show the well made finished tool.


----------



## Deulen (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh yeah the video


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice video. What material is the driver made of? Durable? I really like your anti-kickback wheels. Maybe a sub-product to adapt to other fences?


----------



## Deulen (Jun 12, 2010)

The driver is made from a two part casting resin, equivalent to PVC.


> Nice video. What material is the driver made of? Durable? I really like your anti-kickback wheels. Maybe a sub-product to adapt to other fences?
> 
> - freddy1962


----------



## Deulen (Jun 12, 2010)

I designed a 3/8" internal curve build up just above the driver that can be drilled for extra support for such tools as the shaper. If needed, you can drill a line of holes for grade eight machine screws to hold it in place.


> I like the idea!
> But, used on a "shaper"-spindle moulder, well, that is one very serious machine, I cant see how it could be applied there.
> I can see the $600 aluminum extrusion flying across a shop though.
> 
> - unbob





> I like the idea!
> But, used on a "shaper"-spindle moulder, well, that is one very serious machine, I cant see how it could be applied there.
> I can see the $600 aluminum extrusion flying across a shop though.
> 
> - unbob


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

Dan, I just received my latest issue of WOOD Magazine yesterday and saw your Duelen Safety Fence featured as one of the "Best of what's new" tools! In any case, I'm glad you managed to get the price down, and I hope the holiday season treats you well!

Edit: The link to the safety fence on your website is broken (it seems to go to a deleted Kickstarter page), but if I recall correctly the article said you're offering 24" and 36" versions for $200 and $250, respectively. The YouTube videos that you linked in this thread also seem to be down.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Both links said the video was "unavailable." I'm intrigued, and would like to see it. Even a still photo.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Okay, I found it. Google "Deulen Safety Fence," open "SafetyFence6-YouTube"

I think the feed rate is good, and obviously controlled by the operator; but the rectracting for the next cut seems slow for an impatient worker like me. I'm not sure how you'd deal with that, though.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks runswithscissors. That video also includes the safety fence on a jointer, which I wasn't in the video that I watched a few months ago.


----------



## Deulen (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey runs, three years ago I got fed up with the way I handle making small rips on my table saw. I've made a bunch of push sticks and jigs but always felt fear during that last 6-12" especially on a small rip that often went sailing past my head. When developing my Safety fence I had two criteria that I insisted on. 1. To make it 1" thick (to minimize the loss of usable space on a jointer, band saw, or table saw i.e. a six inch jointer becomes a 5" jointer) with my fence attached. That if your saw has a built in tape measure you can add 1" to your measurement not 1-3/16". The second being you don't have to wear your arm out turning the crank handle a buzzllion times to drive the board 6". I use a Torqspline screw 3/8 x .500 4 start rod as the driver. That coupled with the solid steel gearing, every revolution of the crank handle moves the driver foot approx 3". If it seems to take long in the video for the foot to roll up into the fence it's probably because I went slow for people to see how it works. Once that driver foot reaches the opening it disappears in 1/3rd of a turn (a fraction of a second). I'm about as impatient as they come. Another improvement is the part of the driver foot that gets cut off replaces with one machine screw without dis-assembling the fence at all.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I see. That makes sense.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Looks like a winner and may you have good fortune

going forward. Good idea Daniel.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

It seems you have to turn anti-clockwise to advance.
Is there a reason why you didn't use a left treaded advance screw?

If they are made specially for you, it would not change the cost.

Otherwise, it seems bo be a great safety device.


----------



## Deulen (Jun 12, 2010)

Sylvain, Good observation, you are obviously paying close attention and, it was a consideration for me. When I'm pushing the board thru the saw It's going slower because I'm cutting the wood. However, when the driver is returning I'm anxious to get the driver back so I can cut another and don't have to consider cutting speed. That being said; it ends up being reversed again because I will be teaching the safety of moving to the other side of the fence when cranking so you won't be in the line of fire for kickbacks. In this position it's more comfortable to use your left hand while advancing or cutting the wood. Once the board is cut (if you want) you can move back to the dangerous side of the fence for retracting the driver foot quickly with your right hand. Was that to confusing of an explanation? Dan


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Indeed it makes sense.
Thank you for the explanation.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

It seems to me that the little traveling push shoe is also dependent on the threaded rod's direction of rotation. If the rod rotated clockwise to push the board forward, the push shoe would have to flip out by rotating clockwise, so it wouldn't be able to remain as low to the table as it currently is without interference from the table. But since the rod rotates counterclockwise, the push shoe flips out in a counterclockwise motion and can be flush with the table. I'm not sure if this was an intentional design decision or if it just worked out this way by coincidence, but it seems like a good design.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I really have to applaud you on this prototype.I would say it is well thought out I would myself prefer a small but powerful motor driven set up but then I have parkinsons.I would also like it to be a tad higher overall, to be used with say the bandsaw.And I would welcome a more rigorous wheeled featherboard for lack of a better desription.I think it could be wider say with a few sets of wheels and maybe double up on it to increase height also.There are however to be scrupulously fair a lot of things I do like re the design,e g the spread apart wheeld to encompass the blade on either side yet not touch the blade.I really wish you well.
On the negative side I can see many people who have machining or even basic metalworking skills either copying this as is or alterring it to their own design.This is going to be a real problem in my humble opinion, as your starting price is whether you like it or not going to be quite off putting to a lot of hobby woodworkers and small shops comercial holding together during this very tough recession. And this is not a difficult design as said to copy or be improved by some individuals who like your good self also have quite a bit of talent with design and manufacturing ability of their own. Unfortunately also again IMHO It actually, would be a nice project to do yourself. Alistair seriously I do hope despite all of my concerns you do very well you deserve to IMHO.


----------



## Heywood (Jun 8, 2014)

Daniel, my hat goes off to you with everything you have here. Making a product that is safety related, making it here in the USA, AND hiring disabled vets to do it, OUTSTANDING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I will be purchasing one when you have everything all set to go into production. I will always pay more for a product made here, we as American's have to keep this trend going or we fall as a country.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

+1 *Heywood*, keep it U.S.A.!
I hope you have yourself completely covered with patents *Deulen*!


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Rob,
you are right, the push shoe should also be adapted if the rod was left treaded, as the shoe is basically a nut on the treaded rod.
It is not shown how the shoe retract in the fence. The friction of the tread in the nut might be sufficient. It would not be the case with a left treaded rod as it would have to rotate in the opposite relative direction.

Another solution to reverse the handle rotation would be to add an intermediate gear but then there is an additional cost unless you don't need the chain anymore.

But the counter clockwise rotation is done "on purpose" by Daniel.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

Sylvain: the end of the planer demonstration (second half of the video) actually does show pretty nicely how the driver/shoe retracts. Once it hits a stop at the infeed end of the fence, it rotates with the threaded rod. This seems to be what necessitates the direction of the threads, while the rotation of the handle is determined by the configuration of the linkage (as you suggested), though I don't doubt that both features were conscious design decisions.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

Just to comment on the design being ripped off, his website does say "patent pending" and Daniel said earlier in this thread that he expects some Lumberjocks to build their own for personal use (which is allowable under US law). But I do wonder how many people would be interested in a DIY kit that includes all the hardware and plans to build your own Duelen Safety Fence from plywood or MDF, or if that's ea.

I think as an aftermarket safety add-on, the price mentioned in WOOD Magazine is seemed pretty reasonable given that it was cheaper than the alternatives, including a commercially-manufactured sliding table attachment, power feeder, or even the price difference of an entry-level SawStop model over a comparable contractor or jobsite saw.

Unfortunately, according to the updated Duelen Safety Fence page, that price was wishful thinking, but it sounds like the retail price will be about on par with the alternatives and is still not obscenely high for Made in America with a 100% satisfaction guarantee. The introductory price of $325 is still tempting, though it's higher than I had initially hoped.



> New Deulen Safety Fence
> Patent pending
> 
> The "Wood" magazine article showing $249.95 for the three foot model was a hopeful estimate that we gave them a few months ago. We test marketed a retail price of $599.95 for our 3'model with Stainless steel drive rods and gears that some were happy to pay but some wanted a cheap model. We were looking at the possibility of using plastic ends, drive rods, and gears to accommodate a $250.00 price but it brought out too many "what if" safety concerns that the product insurance companies underwriters didn't like. This is our
> ...


Daniel: it would be nice if the safety fence included a couple upgrades out-of-the-box such as an option to be drill-powered (vs. the hand crank), and somehow automatically returning the driver (which I previously referred to as the "push shoe"). Then again, how many turns of the crank does it take to move the driver all the way from one end of the fence to the other? From your jointer video, it looks like it would be about 20 each direction, which might wear out your arm if you're ripping a lot of thin strips.

Also, would you please post a video demonstrating the safety fence with longer stock? I'm curious how easy or difficult it is to transition from pushing a long board through by hand at first (with the driver retracted), then finishing the cut by cranking the handle to advance the driver.


----------



## Dan77 (Aug 1, 2015)

I just installed my Deulen Safety Fence on my Delta 10" left tilt power table say and it works great. I make toys and a lot of small parts. Should help me a lot and be much safer.

Dan-Denver, Co


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Dan, im in denver, can I come take a look?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I just installed my Deulen Safety Fence on my Delta 10" left tilt power table say and it works great. I make toys and a lot of small parts. Should help me a lot and be much safer.
> 
> Dan-Denver, Co
> 
> - Dan Farmer


How about some pictures?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I just installed my Deulen Safety Fence on my Delta 10" left tilt power table say and it works great. I make toys and a lot of small parts. Should help me a lot and be much safer.
> 
> Dan-Denver, Co
> 
> ...


I think Dan Farmer has left the left the building.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> I think Dan Farmer has left the left the building.


LOL - yeah, along with two other 'new' members who signed up, posted their first (and only) over the top praise (in the other thread) for the fence within minutes of joining, and then disappeared into the dark of the night 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Dan Farmer may be coming back in to the building.

Just out of the blue I get a private message from Dan.

*"I make wooden toys to give away to low income families. I use my safety fence all of the time. Rarely take it off of my saw. Works real well when doing so many small parts. Cant wait to get more accessories for it."*

Don't know what or why after all this time he's message me but maybe he'll post some pictures.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I think it's a great fence, but I find it damn annoying I have to go through a whole lot of effort to get a remote idea of what it would cost.


----------

